# Best Plastic Material?



## DracoUltima (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi guys! I was wondering if you guys had any suggestions on types of plastic..... I've seen HDPE but that was pretty much it so far. It's very durable and easy to work with but VERY hard to bond to anything. Is there anything else that y'all can suggest?

Oh, by the way, please don't mention G-10, wood, metal, or any type of laminate..... I already know about those. For now, I'm just looking for suitable plastics.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I love using PMMA (poly methyl meth acrylic), commonly known as acrylic or perspex. Works just like wood and is very strong.


----------



## DracoUltima (Jun 14, 2011)

@Hrawk Do you know where to buy this stuff? It looks really nice and based on you and Google, is very durable!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I can't be of much help being half a planet away however...

Google 'Acrylic sheet' or 'perspex'.

Another great source is to track down a few local sign makers and ask them about off cuts.

http://orlando.lairdplastics.com/product/materials/acrylic


----------



## Scarecrow (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks like a very nice aternative to wood and metal.
I like the glass look








Is the acrylic easy to work with ?

cheers

Ol' Blue Eyes


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

HDPE can be glued with this stuff:

http://www.westsystem.com/ss/g-flex-epoxy/


----------



## eelpout (Jun 25, 2012)

is this what I'm looking to get? http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=37924&catid=668


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Check out this stuff.

Good prices on small quantities and options for various thicknesses

http://www.interstateplastics.com/Black-Hdpe-Sheet-HDPBE.php?sku=HDPBE&vid=201207271236-7p&dim2=12&dim3=12&thickness=1.000&qty=1


----------



## funk3ymunky (May 14, 2012)

I agree with hrawk, my friend who is also on the forum, reecemurg, got some perspex and he hasn't been able to stop using the stuff! It looks so nice and is extremely strong, reece even shot it with an air rifle and it hardly made a scratch! Im definitely getting some! Its also very easy to cut as well!


----------



## funk3ymunky (May 14, 2012)

Also, what did you polish the perspex with hrawk?


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

If you happen across it in thick enough sections, PVC can have good characteristics for slingshots too, although it's not usually available on the cheap in the more interesting colors. More info here;
http://www.nationwideplastics.net/plastics/pvc/


----------



## ifix (Jun 11, 2012)

if you want something stronger try polycarbonates.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Ol said:


> Also, what did you polish the perspex with hrawk?


Check this thread:
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/12962-making-an-acrylic-frame/page__hl__%22acrylic%22


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

flippinout said:


> HDPE can be glued with this stuff:
> 
> http://www.westsyste...s/g-flex-epoxy/


Wow, I have been using this stuff for years on boats...never knew. Gona try it for palm swells, thanks!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Devoman said:


> HDPE can be glued with this stuff:
> 
> http://www.westsyste...s/g-flex-epoxy/


Wow, I have been using this stuff for years on boats...never knew. Gona try it for palm swells, thanks!
[/quote]

That is what I had used on my previous line of poly slingshots with acrylic palmswells. It worked great, just prep the surfaces as you would for repairing boats.


----------



## DracoUltima (Jun 14, 2011)

Oooh, thanks guys! I have a bunch of leftover HDPE cutting boards that I can sandwich together! Using cutting boards is a LOT cheaper than buying 1'' thick sheets of HDPE online. Cheers!


----------



## Marco (Oct 1, 2011)

Hrawk I really love the first slingshot design could you give me a blueprints for that one?


----------

